# cerrowire ?



## itsnotrequired (Apr 30, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> i was at HD looking for romex. i didn't have my reading glass's with me . so i didn't find any.
> but i saw a ton of cerrowire. looks to be the same thing. is it ?
> 
> also. what size wire would be appropriate from such things as ceiling lights/fans, etc.
> ...


Romex is simply Southwire's trade name for NM-B cable. Cerrowire is another manufacturer of NM-B cable. They call their NM-B cable 'Cirtex'.

For all intents and purposes, they are one and the same.


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

doesnt matter who its made by the question is is it nm-b?


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

oh and as to what size, 14 awg if on a 15a breaker or 12 awg if on a 20a breaker


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx fella's. 

now. what is NM-B ?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/catalog/servlet/ContentView?pn=Wire


----------



## itsnotrequired (Apr 30, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> thanx fella's.
> 
> now. what is NM-B ?


NM-B is what you would call romex. non-metallic sheathed cable, variant b.


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

are all the conductors in one cable? why dont you post a picture of it.


----------



## goosebarry (Mar 28, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> thanx fella's.
> 
> now. what is NM-B ?


Non-metalic 90C(the B part) rated electrical cable. Romex is a brand name often misused as a generic name for NM-B. Where you are located, you will see more Cerrowire. It is manufactured in Indiana.

P.S. Do you know what P = I * V means?


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

goosebarry said:


> Non-metalic 90C(the B part) rated electrical cable. Romex is a brand name often misused as a generic name for NM-B.
> 
> P.S. Do you know what P = I * V means?


 sry thats not true its rated at 60c


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

goosebarry said:


> P.S. Do you know what P = I * V means?


p.s. what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## itsnotrequired (Apr 30, 2010)

Julius793 said:


> sry thats not true its rated at 60c


actually, the insulation is in fact rated for 90 degree C but needs to use the 60 degree chart for ampacity (can use 90 degree C values for ambient derates, etc.)


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

itsnotrequired said:


> actually, the insulation is in fact rated for 90 degree C but needs to use the 60 degree chart for ampacity (can use 90 degree C values for ambient derates, etc.)


 agreed


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Julius793 said:


> p.s. what does that have to do with anything?


It's a quiz. 
Pickled = I (me) times Vodka?


----------



## goosebarry (Mar 28, 2012)

itsnotrequired said:


> actually, the insulation is in fact rated for 90 degree C but needs to use the 60 degree chart for ampacity (can use 90 degree C values for ambient derates, etc.)


Agreed


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Does your area require conduit like the rest of the Chicagoland area?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> Does your area require conduit like the rest of the Chicagoland area?


good question. i have yet to determine that. but, i am just outside the chicago area. this house has conduit, mostly in the basement, and it looks kinda new. some romex. and the attic looks to STILL have a fair amount of K&T  = this is what i want to replace.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. but, if it is not code. wth can a retailer sell the stuff ? if its not legal to use.


----------



## a_lost_shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Non-snarky reason: Just because an electrical company buys and is based in the Chicago area, doesn't mean they do all their work there.

Snarky reason: Because they get to charge clueless Chicago DIYers a second time after they fail their first inspection for using NM-B.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

its not an electrical company. its HD and lowes, etc.


----------



## a_lost_shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Some electrical companies buy from HD & lowes. Occasionally they have cheaper prices on wire than the electrical supply houses.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok. but my point is = what kind of profit can a company make, selling a product that is not legal to use in that area. 

btw. someone whom lives a few blocks from me, said their 30y/o house was built using romex


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

People from outside the areas that require conduit may buy materials that are legal to use there.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

and the weather report said it was going to rain today, but its not.

Seriously, what someone tells you is of little importance. Codes change nationally and locally. Romex (NM) has been legal nationally for a LONG time. In your area, it is very well possible that it was legal at the time your house was built. Then as they discovered "problems" with the way it was being used, they just flat out banned it.

As has already been stated, you should check with your AHJ, not your neighbor.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok. some googling. it looks as though i am under the NEC. so, i believe i am good to go ?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> ok. some googling. it looks as though i am under the NEC. so, i believe i am good to go ?


Everyone bases their local codes on the NEC, but there may be different rules your community goes by. Also, you would need to know what version of the NEC you were under (2005, 2008, or 2011).


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, i totally agree with the "what somebody told me" thing. but i know this person, and they are VERY knowledgeable.
but, as you say, things can change


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

this is what it says.
Chapter 27, Electrical is hereby amended by deleting this chapter in its entirety and refer to the National Electrical Code adopted by the City of #^%^&$#.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

You are going to want to find out what code cycle you are required to follow. There is a big difference between the 2008 and the 2011 codes concerning when you need to install an arc-fault breaker.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

From Mile Holt re: Illinois NEC adoption:

There is no statewide adoption of the NEC. The state adopted the 2008NEC statewide effective July 1, 2011 for non-building code jurisdictions.The following local jurisdictions have adopted the 2008 NEC: Bloomington, Danville, Decatur, Glenn Ellyn, Mattoon, Normal, Rock Island, State of Illinois Capital Development, Washington.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i just found this. looks like i am good to go.

Adoption of NFPA 70 National Electric Code, 2002 Edition. Certain documents, three copies of which are on file and have been on file for a period of 30 days prior to the adoption of this section in the Office of the City Clerk, being marked and designated as the NFPA 70 National Electric Code 2002 Edition as published by the National Fire Protection Agency, are adopted as the Electric Code of the City, in order to establish for buildings, minimum standards for electric; and each and all of the regulations, provisions, conditions, and terms of the NFPA 70 National Electric Code, 2002 Edition are referred to, adopted and made a part hereof as if fully set out in this subchapter with the additions, insertions, deletions, and changes, if any, prescribed within this section as follows:

Article 230.22.1 All exposed service raceways shall be rigid or IMC.

Article 310.4 Amended to read conductors in this Article shall be copper only.

Article 320 (AC Cable) Bx For use in remodeling/renovations only. No new construction allowed.

Article 334 (NM, NMC, NMS, Cable) Romex For use in remodeling/renovations only. No new construction allowed.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

I would be surprised if you are still under the 2002 code cycle...but anything is possible.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Unless you actually talked to the AHJ or a local inspector in the area I would not believe what you get from searching.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

I am getting the sneaking suspicion that he doesn't want to talk to the AHJ because he would be required to pull a permit (if he is even allowed to pull his own permit) and he doesn't want to.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

I am in city of Chicago, county of cook and I am surprised we're as modern as 2002....


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

rrolleston said:


> Unless you actually talked to the AHJ or a local inspector in the area I would not believe what you get from searching.


that is from the cities www.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

k_buz said:


> I am getting the sneaking suspicion that he doesn't want to talk to the AHJ because he would be required to pull a permit (if he is even allowed to pull his own permit) and he doesn't want to.


as of right now, i cannot talk to the city. unless i take time off from work, and in this economy, i have to work as much as i can. and i am also worried that they will turn an easy project into an undoable = $$$$ project.


----------

